# diarrhea and anti-anxiety meds



## 14366 (Feb 27, 2006)

i've been doing some research on anti-anxiety meds and i think i want to give it a try as my d or thoughts of having it is really affecting my entire life and not getting better. i'm thinking i have anxiety induced diarrhea (social anxiety & panic disorder) but my dr is really reluctant in giving me any of these meds as he thinks it is my diet or in my head. what are the most common types of anti-anxiety medications available in canada?Also, has anyone found a great success with them and less frequent d episodes and anxiety? i should also add that at home i am perfectly fine and have very few episodes of d, it is only when i leave my home (or think of going out) that i get it along with being extremely anxious and uncomfortable. i really miss my old good life


----------



## 14733 (Jun 12, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean, for years I have faught the anxiety which in turn produced the episodes of D. The doctor gives me Klonipin for the anxiety, they help some but I still use imodium if I have to leave my home. Like you mentioned--at home I do so much better but there is a life out there waiting for me but it sometimes seems impossible to do anything. Good luck to you and I hope your doc can find some med to help your anxiety.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Ava


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I take Lorsapam (Ativan) for my anxiety/panic attacks. 4 mg's daily.


----------



## 14366 (Feb 27, 2006)

Glenda does the Ativan help with your anxiety at all? i always see diarrhea on the list of side effects which scares me a bit in taking any of the anti-anxiety medications because that is what i'm trying to get rid of in the first place.


----------



## 23596 (Oct 4, 2005)

Effexor may be your best option to control D because it has a C side affect.


----------



## d.mae (Aug 19, 2005)

I have taken a pain reliever (narcotic) if I am going out and will have to eat. I know this is probably not good, but it works.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome d.mae


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

hi ava,i honestly don't know what comes first the anxiety or the D but i take clonazepam when needed .25 mg. for the first hour after taking it i feel completely zonked, i have literally walked straight into a door. the initial feeling wears off and you just feel slightly tired. it seems to calm my gut down as well.i try not to take it very much as it can be addictive, ie hard to wean off it. this is the first pill i've taken in all of 2006 but i was seriously having a bad morning...miranda


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Lorazapam (ativan 4 mg's ) works excellent for MY Anxiety attacks.


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

I take Paxil (generic name paroxetine), 20 mg a day, and it has greatly reduced my social anxiety and IBS-D. As a matter of fact, I now have to take stool softeners to go at all. I'm like you --- never had a problem at home, but as soon as I get alarmed about a long drive, getting stuck in traffic, being caught without a bathroom ---- I've always panicked and had to go. Unlike lorazepam and some of the others, you must take it every day. It has its side effects (I have trouble sleeping, or rather trouble waking in the a.m.) but it has been so worth it. Its listed side effects are both D and C - but for me it has been totally C and a more relaxed personality.


----------



## 23739 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have been on and off of Paxil over the last 5-6 years. Normally, it has helped me. I had decided 3 weeks ago to start it up again - my doc giving my Paxil CR this time. I have had IBS-D the entire time being on it with severe stomach problems. The side effects were too hard to get through, so I quit taking them. I'm going to try and get something else instead. I have Generalized Anxiety Disorder and IBS-D - they go hand in hand. I also take Xanax on occasion, but it doesn't bother me, but helps take immediate effect on panic attacks.


----------



## 18017 (May 1, 2006)

I'm new to this site, but it's comforting knowing there are others who suffer like me. I was given Ativan for my anxiety, which helped. But then they changed it to Prozac, for anxiety not depression. I'm more regular now, have less attacks and I can still take Ativan or immodium if my levbid and Prozac does not work. The IBS definitely caused my anxiety. Now I feel like my old self again.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I Have NO Side Effects from the Lorazapam 4 mg's(Ativan) at all.It helps my anxiety so well. But I do take it every day , kinda like a maintance medication to ward off the attacks.


----------



## 13500 (May 1, 2006)

Anti-anxiety meds (the ones also called antidepressants) have served only to make my IBS worse - for 25 years. However, last year I began taking Risperdal - I took it because my mother was dying, she was living with us, hospice was here, I was raising my two kids, the stress was unbearable, and I began to wonder why the antidepressant wasn't working - this drug is often used for either bipolar (manic-depressive) or seizures. I HAD NO IBS DURING THE 12 MONTHS I WAS ON THIS DRUG. It was heavenly to be free, to go anywhere I wanted without any worries about finding the bathroom. Sadly, the med also gave me constant suicidal thoughts (it claimed it might on the package!). I thought I felt that way because my Mom died, but after a year, it seemed I should be starting to get over some of that, but I still felt suicidal. I asked my doctor and she denied it could cause that, though the package clearly states it may. So I took myself off Risperdal, and sure enough, the suicidal thoughts disappeared immediately and haven't returned. Sadly, the IBS is back, worse than I've ever had it - 3-4 times daily diarrhea. If I HAVE to eat in public, I take Xanax 30 minutes before mealtime and that gives me some relief, but also leaves me yawning at my friends over lunch, longing for some quiet spot to lie down for a nap. SURELY IF THIS RISPERDAL CAN RID ME FOR ONE YEAR OF THIS IBS NIGHTMARE, THERE MUST BE SOMETHING OUT THERE THAT CAN GET RID OF THIS PROBLEM WITHOUT MAKING ME WANT TO KILL MYSELF. DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE ANSWER?????


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by ava_adore:i've been doing some research on anti-anxiety meds and i think i want to give it a try as my d or thoughts of having it is really affecting my entire life and not getting better. i'm thinking i have anxiety induced diarrhea (social anxiety & panic disorder) but my dr is really reluctant in giving me any of these meds as he thinks it is my diet or in my head. what are the most common types of anti-anxiety medications available in canada?Also, has anyone found a great success with them and less frequent d episodes and anxiety? i should also add that at home i am perfectly fine and have very few episodes of d, it is only when i leave my home (or think of going out) that i get it along with being extremely anxious and uncomfortable. i really miss my old good life


i take 450 mg of wellbutrin daily and Librax 4 times daily and it has made me normal again as far as bowel movements. but i still have the fear of going out in public in quiet places.


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

i take 450 mg. of wellbutrin daily and Librax 4 times daily. this has made the bowel movements normal again but i still fear going out in quiet public places


----------



## 22504 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've used two different anti-anxiety meds before because I was getting worried about long car drives during a job that was farther away than normal. The more nervous I became the more upset my stomach was and the more upset my stomach the more nervous I was... downward spiral.First was Xanax which worked great to take the edge off without making me feel any different but if taken regularly my doctor told me I would build up a tolerance to it which isn't good so I was switched to LexaPro which worked just as well but has to be started slowly and used consistently.Once the job was over I wasn't as on edge about driving so now I'm back on Xanax which is great for spot treatments like long trips or visiting the inlaws... lol


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Mary C:Anti-anxiety meds (the ones also called antidepressants) have served only to make my IBS worse - for 25 years. However, last year I began taking Risperdal - I took it because my mother was dying, she was living with us, hospice was here, I was raising my two kids, the stress was unbearable, and I began to wonder why the antidepressant wasn't working - this drug is often used for either bipolar (manic-depressive) or seizures. I HAD NO IBS DURING THE 12 MONTHS I WAS ON THIS DRUG. It was heavenly to be free, to go anywhere I wanted without any worries about finding the bathroom. Sadly, the med also gave me constant suicidal thoughts (it claimed it might on the package!). I thought I felt that way because my Mom died, but after a year, it seemed I should be starting to get over some of that, but I still felt suicidal. I asked my doctor and she denied it could cause that, though the package clearly states it may. So I took myself off Risperdal, and sure enough, the suicidal thoughts disappeared immediately and haven't returned. Sadly, the IBS is back, worse than I've ever had it - 3-4 times daily diarrhea. If I HAVE to eat in public, I take Xanax 30 minutes before mealtime and that gives me some relief, but also leaves me yawning at my friends over lunch, longing for some quiet spot to lie down for a nap. SURELY IF THIS RISPERDAL CAN RID ME FOR ONE YEAR OF THIS IBS NIGHTMARE, THERE MUST BE SOMETHING OUT THERE THAT CAN GET RID OF THIS PROBLEM WITHOUT MAKING ME WANT TO KILL MYSELF. DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE ANSWER?????


Mary C, not to make light of your problem but the way I see it IBS also gives many of us suicidal thoughts so if it helps that much it may be worth it. Probably would not be a bad idea to be under a psychiatrists care while on it.


----------



## 14534 (Jun 5, 2006)

There are anti anxiety meds out there that don't give your suicidal thoughts. You need to find the one that will work for you. You can use a combination of 1 immodium tablet with a chaser of calcium and sometimes it will slow it to be tolerable. Whatever you do jot it down. Sometimes it is a trial and error. Also make sure you write down any stress. A couple of years ago I had to go shopping in the same day for a wedding and a funeral. My little brother died and my stepson was getting married in another state. I was like a walking zombie and was so sick it was ridiculous. Trial and error.... eventually you will find something that helps.


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

hello, i have been takeing Librax and it has really helped my diarrea. i am just starting on Lexapro for the anxiety. i tried wellbutrin XR but it didn't help the anxiety that well. good luck i know what this is like.


----------

